

Dumb Ways To Die (Melbourne Metro) - bradmilne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qMykLW4AXs

======
barking
Memorable and amusing and therefore more effective than either a dry message
or possibly even a shock advert

------
bradmilne
Apparently the Aussies are very good at this kind of thing. If you look up
their anti-drunk driving commercials you see how they really care about the
effectiveness if these things.

